# F-350 manson dump price ?



## Eric E. (Sep 4, 2000)

Yesterday I found a 1987 F-350 mason dump with a 460. It is 1 owner with 69,000 miles. It needs new exaust, front tires, and some through rust on the dump bed(not bad though). The doors are functional but dented up from having the mirros torn off multiple times. There are some minor dents on the cab and one small spot of rust. It also has a 9' Fisher plow. They are asking $4000. Please give me your thoughts on the price, is it worth it, etc.
Thanks in advance, Eric


----------



## Finecut (Feb 8, 2000)

Eric,

Two doors at 100.00 a piece and a little work on the mirror dents (Bondo) prime and spray cab. A new dump box, if needed can be bought for 1500.00. It would seem to me that that truck could pay for itself in short order if it is in good mechanical condition. If my memory serves me correctly that will have a C6 transmission which is a tough transmission. Good find Eric, I have been looking for that type of vehicle for 5 or 6 months and only found junk. Good luck with it!

[Edited by Finecut on 11-24-2000 at 02:13 PM]


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Eric that is a good find only thing i would worry about is that gas guzzeling 460 i plowed with a '95 with a 460 and the two tanks on the truck went down very quickly the cosmetics are nothing this is a work truck.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

The shop on the corner just sold an 88 for the owner with 460, stick, brand new last year Fisher 9 foot plow, 140,000 miles new clutch $4800 the seller was asking 10,000(!) The sander did not go with the trruck for that price. This truck needed nothing, no dents or rust just faded red paint. Food for thought.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The 460 will suck down gas. I have owned many trucks like the one you are looking at with the 460. These trucks were plow trucks and I knew I could put a powerstroke behind an auto and plow. So be ready to fill up a lot, but the motor has plenty of power. Just be ready for 9 MPG at best, and thats empty.

Thats why when I replace a dump truck, I get the powerstroke, the new autos and the powerstrokes plow just fine. 

95 with 460, fill its up 2X a week, 99 7.3 once a week, both drove the same amount of miles, with about the same load.

All and all the price sounds good, and it sounds like a good work truck.

If it was me, I would fix the dents and stuff ya want to fix, to make it look the way you want it to. Clean the body up, look it over really well. Then decide if you need a new body or not, I think the body should be fine, I bet the rust is cosmetic. Then take the plow frame off, take the truck down to maco, and have them repaint it.

Geoff


----------



## philt (Oct 8, 2000)

Sounds like a deal to me. I purchased a 1988 f-350 dump, with a 7.3 diesel and 8.5' diamond plow, 87,000 miles, original owner, this summer for 6800.00 and it needed a clutch, front brakes , never ending electrical work. Good luck.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Just saw a 2000 F-450 4X4 Diesel XL model Auto with an airflow body on it canvese cover plate with pintel.Boy was that nice the price wasn't thought $34K just for the cab MSRP then the body but it will be about the price of the MSRP or more with all the little extras.


----------



## BKrois1 (Nov 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Eric E. _
> *Pay no more than 2,800
> *


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Bought my 88 2 years ago from a city garage. 70k miles 460 auto 8" dump with 8' Fisher plow. Needed paint and some bodt work. $7500. In 2 years I've put a trans in it, front end work, and am now having some kind of fuel or emmision problem as well as using lots of oil. Might need a new engine. My point is that at this price this truck has paid for itself over again and anything you find comparable is more $ or a raving hunk of junk. Pallet of salt in the back and some really aggressive tires and you can really push snow too!


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

I have a 87 F350 4x4, hate it truck is a money pit. bought for $ 5000, 2 years ago, now cost me over 13,000. Always seems to be somthing going wrong with it, I know it's old, but should be more reliable than it is.


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

I guess the main thing here is whether or not you want to be a mechanic? I myself, am sick of it. My 90 dodge rack body is beginning to be a real pain in the but lately. With all the new emission standards here in New Jersey, it seems that you HAVE too put a new engine in anything older than a 92 because it won't pass their 'clean air' emissions standards.

I'm too the point where I would rather spend the money on a new truck and not have any problems than buy a used one and spending every sunday fixing something. The time spent on fixing my truck could be much better spent on bidding a job, doing a design, spending time in the office, or for that thing often forgotten, SPENDING TIME AWAY FROM WORK. I am not a mechanic, nor do I want to be. Until the day comes that I can afford a full time mechanic, I will 'swallow my pride' and buy new. Life is too short to be lying underneath a rusty old truck on a gravel driveway trying to figure out what's wrong this week.

steveair


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

Amen, bought new truck last year(99) great, now looking at 2000 chevy 2500 for wife, her car was giving us problems, let her drive first couple years, the bus gets it she gets new one. All trucks will have plows, all fishers, large storms or break downs=no problems other than she's needs a ride.


----------

